# What are the odds of adding a new smiley?



## Andres (Jan 8, 2010)

two words - Texas smiley. I would use it. Someone offered some suggestions before including this guy 







I am also liking these too as they seem to fit more with the current smileys we have. 
















So, could this be done? Why or why not? 
And for those who would argue that if there was a Texas smiley, then other states would need smileys too, I submit that there is already a Tennessee smiley , an Arizona smiley , and a California smiley


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)

I, master of eek smileys old and new (see under my username for proof), would like to second the Texas smiley request.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 8, 2010)

> What are the odds of adding a new smiley?



*75 to 1*

I suggested this one, harkening back to an earlier call for a charismatic smilie, but I got nada


----------



## Andres (Jan 8, 2010)

Wayne said:


> > What are the odds of adding a new smiley?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What reason were you given? I am presuming it is because that one would be used to make fun of charismatics??? The Texas smiley would be used whenever Texasisms were thrown about. And anyone who is on here often knows that many Texan PBers mention Texas often. Sometimes even non-Texas PBers mentions Texas.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 8, 2010)

Andrew:

It wasn't like I placed my suggestion in serious request. Just threw it in a post on a thread. No one declined the suggestion. So there was no rejection of the idea.

Instead, it just lay there on the floor, its very life slowly ebbing away, until at last it faded into oblivion.

But it lives again!!!!


----------



## Andres (Jan 8, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Andrew:
> 
> It wasn't like I placed my suggestion in serious request. Just threw it in a post on a thread. No one declined the suggestion. So there was no rejection of the idea.
> 
> ...



I always thought this was the charismatic smiley  And for the record, to whom it may concern, I am serious about the Texas smiley!


----------



## Wayne (Jan 8, 2010)

> I submit that there is already a Tennessee smiley , an Arizona smiley , and a California smiley



That was creative.

Massachusetts smilie - 

New Jersey smilie - 

Washington state smilie -  [Starbucks, get it?]

Washington D.C. smilie -


----------



## Andres (Jan 8, 2010)

Wayne said:


> > I submit that there is already a Tennessee smiley , an Arizona smiley , and a California smiley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
perfect! See what I mean! Where's Texas representation?


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)

Wayne said:


> > I submit that there is already a Tennessee smiley , an Arizona smiley , and a California smiley
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, I want in on this game!

New York smiley - 

Alabama smiley - 

French smiley -


----------



## Wayne (Jan 8, 2010)

Come on! Everybody can play!

Texas/Alabama football smilie - 

Texas the day after the game smilie - 

Texas until next year's season smilie -


----------



## Berean (Jan 8, 2010)

Iowa after Orange Bowl smiley -


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 8, 2010)

NJ liberal smiley after yesterday's homosexual marriage proposal defeat.


----------



## Andres (Jan 8, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Come on! Everybody can play!
> 
> Texas/Alabama football smilie -
> 
> ...


 
flag on the play - low blow! It hasn't even been 24 hours yet!


----------



## Berean (Jan 8, 2010)

How about this?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 8, 2010)

Um....


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)

I found one!





http://millan.net/


----------



## Berean (Jan 8, 2010)

.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)

Berean said:


> Free Smiley Generator | Animated Smileys | Smilies | Emoticons | Smiley from MillanNet.


 
What? It's perfect!


----------



## Berean (Jan 8, 2010)

austinww said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're trying to tell me, but I'm pretty sure it warrants an


----------



## Wayne (Jan 9, 2010)

A word of caution: before using too much more, please read the terms of use on the MillanNet site. The designer there is pretty particular as to how her designs are used, as is her right.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 9, 2010)

Andres said:


> a California smiley



Objection:

This  is not Californian, but rather Panamanian (or South American) at best. . .

A true Californian smiley would surely be a beach-bum/sunglassed/Hollywood-type-representation, wouldn't you think?

I don't know of one, but here is a .gif that gets the idea across


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

No more Millan Smileys for me, then. Well, at least my



isn't from them. You had me worried there for a moment.


----------



## Andres (Jan 9, 2010)

austinww said:


> I found one!


 
He's perfect!! Rich, are you reading this thread?


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 9, 2010)

This:


> French smiley -


Gave me the best laugh I've had in a long while... I really did nearly fall out of my chair. Thank you for brightening up my morning!


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

Brad said:


> This:
> 
> 
> > French smiley -
> ...


 
Sure thing.


----------



## ewenlin (Jan 9, 2010)

The French smiley is good.

I've been waiting for my saluting smiley for a long time now. My 2 cents? Resign to your fate as a peasant! No smileys for you!


----------



## Berean (Jan 9, 2010)

Wayne said:


> A word of caution: before using too much more, please read the terms of use on the MillanNet site. The designer there is pretty particular as to how her designs are used, as is her right.


 
Glad you caught that, Wayne. My bad. I guess I'll steer clear of her site and maybe edit a few posts.

"You may NOT: Direct-link to any Content from MillanNet. Please download Content to your own hard-drive before adding it to e-mails, homepages or forums. 

Under no circumstances may the Content be used in commercial and professional projects, websites, presentations or commercial e-mails without the written permission from Owner.
Please note that* I generally regard schools, churches and other non-profit organizations as professional websites.* "

As Austin would say,


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding what is meant by "Direct-link," given that her site generates a link for you when you click on a smiley. Oh well.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 9, 2010)

If there were designs you esp. liked, I suppose you could always write to her and ask for clarification or permission to use them here on the PB.


----------



## Berean (Jan 9, 2010)

austinww said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding what is meant by "Direct-link," given that her site generates a link for you when you click on a smiley. Oh well.


 
I'm not really sure. I just wouldn't use any link given by her site. Grab the smiley to your hard drive and then host it at Photobucket or TinyPic or somewhere similar. The site that generates the custom smiley is called Moppo, not Milan, so I dunno if the terms apply to that was well. There are probably other custom smiley sites out there.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

Berean said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm misunderstanding what is meant by "Direct-link," given that her site generates a link for you when you click on a smiley. Oh well.
> ...


 
The terms of use state that you have to provide a link to the site anytime you use a smiley in order to give proper credit. So I think the direct-link prohibition applies not to posting a link to her site (which is actually required), but to using a direct link to post the smiley instead of hosting it yourself.

I've so thoroughly confused myself now that I'm just not going to use them. If I need a smiley that's not on the PB, I'll see if I can find a more permissive site that makes smileys.

Edit: Just saw Wayne's post. Maybe I'll ask her for clarification if I desperately want to use one of hers. 

Edit again: And I think I misunderstood your post, Berean. It looks like you already covered what I said. Nevermind me...


----------



## Berean (Jan 9, 2010)

Check here Austin. Smilies |

From our own James Helbert, aka Southern Presbyterian (The Closer).


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

Berean said:


> Check here Austin. Smilies |
> 
> From our own James Helbert, aka Southern Presbyterian (The Closer).


 
Sweet. You can always count on presbyterians of the southern variety, I always say.


----------



## Berean (Jan 9, 2010)

austinww said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > Check here Austin. Smilies |
> ...


 
I'm sure he is much more tolerant of peasants and their activities than Prince Josh.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

Oooooh - The _ultimate_ EEK! smiley!


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 9, 2010)

Berean said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > Berean said:
> ...


 
Hmm...I didn't capitalize 'Presbyterians' in the post you quoted. Did you correct me, kind sir?


----------



## Berean (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, O one of the sharp eyes. My FF spellchecker underlined it and out of habit I corrected it. I really shouldn't have. Sorry.

Norm


----------

